# How often do you clean your rabbits cage?



## Maiisiku

I'm sure I remember only cleaning out our rabbit before 1ce a week (when I was a kid) I cleaned her out yesterday and her cage is crying out for another clean, is that normal? Should I start litter training now to reduce the mess?


----------



## jemma_79

Maiisiku said:


> I'm sure I remember only cleaning out our rabbit before 1ce a week (when I was a kid) I cleaned her out yesterday and her cage is crying out for another clean, is that normal? Should I start litter training now to reduce the mess?


This may vary from person to person and number of rabbits - I have two rabbits in a very large hutch who spend alot of time in the large run and wider garden. This means less mess in the hutch and more to sweep up in the garden! Plus we have a large litter tray. This means I have one big clean out once to twice a week depending on how much time they've spent in there, but the litter tray is cleaned out everyday.


----------



## Guest

Not had a rabbit for a long long time! but remember I used to do it once a week when I was at school! BUT! my mum used to be on my case all the time then saying once a week is not enough! and I know she used to clean out mid week for me! 
Obviously it is very important to keep clean and fly strike is always a concern especially at this time of year!


----------



## Waterlily

I do the litter trays daily and sweep there room daily and there blankets every few days or until bugsy pisses on it


----------



## Ricky009

it depends on the rabbit but you should try to change it once a fortnight. and fluff the hay if it goes flat. it helps them sleep because it helps make it fluffy!


----------



## Waterlily

Ricky009 said:


> it depends on the rabbit but you should try to change it once a fortnight. and fluff the hay if it goes flat. it helps them sleep because it helps make it fluffy!


once a fortnight would make the bunny extremely unhappy with there pee and poop. imo


----------



## Kammie

Litter trays are changed daily and floor swept once a week. Thats both in the shed and in the house.


----------



## Guest

I clean the litter trays and hoover daily, and wash their beds and things once a week :thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc

When i had rabbits, going back some years now, they got cleaned out once a week, as they were in a large hutch, but put in a run which was moved around the garden daily, from 8.30am to about 6pm every day. And i just cleaned their run box out everyday, just had some newspaper and a bit of straw in there.


----------



## Paws&Claws

It needs to be done *at least once a week*

I have 3 rabbits (bonding) in a decent sized cage atm so i am cleaning out every 2-3days. They are outside from 10am til 8pm in the run and in the hutch/out in there room the rest of the time. I would rather clean them out too much then not enough. I have more then 10+ blankets so i try to change the blankets every other day and i put the smelly blanket in the bunny wash bin, then i wash any blankets in that bin at the end of the week.
The litter tray gets cleaned every evening  x


----------



## Kammie

I'd never leave a hutch or litter tray longer than a week. It takes less than 24 hours for a fly to lay eggs and those eggs hatch into maggots, if the hutch/litter tray isn't changed often enough you'll never even know theres maggots making a home in the pile of poo in the corner until your rabbit starts being eaten alive. Not only that rabbits are clean animals and like to live in a clean house just like us. Think about it how long would you leave the toilet without flushing it? The poo corner is bunnies toilet and they don't like to sit on a dirty toilet anymore than we would.


----------



## jemma_79

Kammie said:


> I'd never leave a hutch or litter tray longer than a week. It takes less than 24 hours for a fly to lay eggs and those eggs hatch into maggots, if the hutch/litter tray isn't changed often enough you'll never even know theres maggots making a home in the pile of poo in the corner until your rabbit starts being eaten alive. Not only that rabbits are clean animals and like to live in a clean house just like us. Think about it how long would you leave the toilet without flushing it? The poo corner is bunnies toilet and they don't like to sit on a dirty toilet anymore than we would.


Well said Kammie - we just have to put ourselves in their paws really don't we! x


----------



## Maiisiku

I think I'm going to go with a minimum of 2 times a week and just do it as I think it needs doing. She's not litter trained yet and she's going over the whole cage, the cage is 3ft by 2ft but she has a really long run around the house for min 3 hours and max of 6. She goes in her cage most of the time but has left a few poos around the house which I have to clean. I'd love to let her go in the garden but I am worried about cats and I don't think our leanto is suitable, she would have to be supervised.


----------



## Lollie1515

Waterlily said:


> I do the litter trays daily and sweep there room daily and there blankets every few days or until bugsy pisses on it


heheh!!!

i have 5, and the corner that they do there toilets in get taken out daily, swept and sprayed with cleaner then replaced with the older stuff beding and then new stuff gets put in every 2 / 3 days and keeps on rotation. :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe

my trays get emptied daily, the grass and wendy house get swept daily if theres any stray poos. It takes only a min. They get disinfected at least weekly. 

overall its a lot less time than I would be spending if I left it to fester all week. Also stale poo attracts flies which can lead to flystirke. 

putting some lino in the hutch makes things a lot easier too


----------



## Emmiiee

2 of my 4 are on litter trays so their trays a cleaned daily! and then a full hutch clean out once every 2 weeks unless they need a clean out, and the other 2 are cleaned out twice a week but i clean out there mess areas as and when needed x


----------



## Rini

When I had the outside hutch I did a full clean once a week but I cleaned the pee corners each night or so (to be fair sometimes I forgot -_-') But when Rini hit maturity, she started peeing like crazy and the hutch wouldnt even stay clean for a short while so I had to clean it like crazy each day :|
Now she's indoors, I clean her litter tray every night and put any poo she's scattered onto her fleece or whatever, back into her tray. But she's on fleece and is litter trained so I dont have a specific time when I change her blankets. I just change it when it gets too covered in her fur or when my room needs a hoover (as I put her in the bathroom to change her cage and I take this opportunity to hoover my bedroom).


----------

